# Replacement



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

find an electrician and give him/her some money.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

You enter the model number of the device you are trying to find into Google.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Click here.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Reginald18 said:


> Where can I find a replacement doorbell intercom to go with my old Panasonic telephone system I have an old but reliable KX T 7030 It seems to have shorted out this week and goes off by itself every few minutes. I have disconnected but trying to find a replacement that would be compatable. *Thanks Ron*



Oh.... you're welcome.

Let's go JETS!!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

The Moderators and administrator of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/


----------

